# Lost CPU Frequency Governors in 2.6.16

## cbradney

Anyone else lost the kernel governors with 2.6.16?

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ doesnt even exist. It is there and its contents, and works fine in 2.6.15-r*.

System is a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo D 7830 laptop. P4 2.66, ICH system.

Any ideas?

----------

## humbletech99

did you make sure to compile it into the new kernel?

----------

## cbradney

Yep.. I copied my .config over .. and have rechecked its all there as required.

----------

## Suicidal

Its on CPU1 on mine if i compile without SMP it doesnt show up at all.

----------

## cbradney

So, 2.6.16 bug then it looks like. Do we need a Gentoo bug to get this fixed?

----------

## 2xMcK

I'm having exactly the same problem. Any solution? I'm going to recompile with SMP support, but my pentium-m is only monocore...

----------

## cbradney

Check out gentoo-sources 2.6.16-r2 (which is 2.6.16.4) or vanilla 2.6.17*. For me, they have come back in both but I have my kernel bug still open to see what happens when 2.6.17 is released.

----------

## blais

This is a duplicate.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-449725-highlight-cpufreq.html

I just upgrade to suspend-sources-r3, same problem.

I'm not sure what it is, I had fiddled with the config in r1 and I had it, recompile, was gone. There's something fishy.

----------

## cbradney

Try 2.6.16.4/17rc1.. works ok there for me. Yes, your thread is a duplicate.

----------

## blais

Just tried with 2.6.17-rc1 vanilla-sources witout swsusp2, same problem, no cpufreq dir/files.

----------

## cbradney

Works ok here too with gentoo-sources 2.6.16-r3...

----------

## blais

Currently using 2.6.16-r3, still not working.

It must be triggered with a combination of config options.

----------

